# Brandungsangeln in M-V, zwischen Groß Schwansee und Steinbek



## gluefix (18. Februar 2009)

Moin,
wollte mal wissen wie es mit den Aussichten in der Brandung zwischen Groß Schwansee und Steinbeck/Klütz aussieht ? Wo kann man mit Butt und Dorsch rechnen ? Bekanntlich ist die ecke ja an der Steilküste ein Mefo Revier, aber ich denke da geht mehr. Obwohl ich da noch nie nen Brandungsangler gesehen habe, versuchte ich es um Weihnachten mal in Höhe Brook. War schon ordentlich steinig dort und ich kaonnte die Wassertiefe schlecht abschätzen. Also hab ich meine Wattis einfach mal volle Pulle rausgefeuert und hatte auch genügend Bisse. Habe bestimmt ein Dutzend Minidorsch dran gehabt und dann endlich einen 55er :vik:. Einen größeren Fisch habe ich im Drill verloren, der hat sich irgendwie auf halber Strecke am steinigen Grund festgesetzt und war samt Seitenarm weg. Jetzt wollte ich mal von euch wissen ob das da eher Zufall war oder ob ich schon dort ganz richtig lag meine Wattis zu baden. Wie sieht es mit den Stränden bei Warnkenhagen und Elmenhorst aus ? Also Wassertiefe, untergrund, Wurfweite und zu erwartender Fisch, Jahreszeit usw. -. Es gibt hier doch bestimmt einige Spezis, die da mehr Erfahrung in der Gegend haben ?? Danke schon mal für die Infos.
Gruß Benni


----------



## scripophix (19. Februar 2009)

*da gibt es spezialisten*

frag in neuenhagen den neumann (nach der einfahrt von dassow kommend linke seite das 8 haus oder so), schönen gruss von marion und andreas aus lübeck: der zeigt dir die sandbänke. da heißt es rausfeuern über die zweite bank draussen oder aber die rinne zwischen den bänken treffen. die jungs vor ort fangen da recht gut (schwanensee, goldensee - oder heißt das goldbeck oder ... egal, irgendwat mit gold...).

spannend, aber auch anstrengend. dunkel, stolperig, da muss man im sommer länger bleiben, am besten bis zum frühstück.


----------



## gluefix (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in M-V, zwischen Groß Schwansee und Steinbek*

Moin und danke, das ist ja mal ein geiler Tipp. Also in der Ecke kenne ich mich gut aus (bin da ja zu Hause und meine Ex is aus Dassow). Ich fahre auf dem Weg nach Warnkenhagen und Co. doch eh immer durch Neuenhagen, die drei Häuser kann man dann ja gut abzählen. Na ma schauen ob ich es mich mal traue bei den Leuten zu klingeln, die denken bestimmt ich habe dann einen Dachschaden |bigeyes. Aber andererseits scheinen Tipps für das Revier dort wirklich angebracht zu sein, da gibts alles, von Leogrund, Steilküste, Sand und Felsbrocken. Naja wir werden uns dann ja wahrscheinlich eh noch in Dahme am 28. sehen. 
Gruß Benni


----------



## gluefix (5. März 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in M-V, zwischen Groß Schwansee und Steinbek*

Keine Tipps mehr ?? 

Ich war am 01.03 von 16-20 Uhr in Warnkenhagen und habe dort die letzten Wattis vom Vortag verangelt. Leider hatte ich 0 Biss und 0 Fisch. Ich habe mich dort mit zwei Bellybootfahrern unterhalten, die auch keinen Fang hatten. Die beiden berichteten mir, dass die Wassertiefe bei 100 m und mehr auch nur bei rund 1,50m und knapp darüber liegt. |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes...Sicherlich hat mir an diesem Tag die richtige Brandung gefehlt um in diesem "Flachwasser" Fische zu fangen. 

Gruß Benni


----------



## Olli 1970 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in M-V, zwischen Groß Schwansee und Steinbek*

Moin,
kleiner Tipp: Es gibt einen Angelführer für M-V von der Rapsbande. #6
Gruss
Olli


----------



## Andy1608 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in M-V, zwischen Groß Schwansee und Steinbek*



gluefix schrieb:


> Keine Tipps mehr ??
> 
> Ich war am 01.03 von 16-20 Uhr in Warnkenhagen und habe dort die letzten Wattis vom Vortag verangelt. Leider hatte ich 0 Biss und 0 Fisch. Ich habe mich dort mit zwei Bellybootfahrern unterhalten, die auch keinen Fang hatten. Die beiden berichteten mir, dass die Wassertiefe bei 100 m und mehr auch nur bei rund 1,50m und knapp darüber liegt. |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes...Sicherlich hat mir an diesem Tag die richtige Brandung gefehlt um in diesem "Flachwasser" Fische zu fangen.
> 
> Gruß Benni




War gestern zum Mefoś jagen da#h
Ist ungeeignet zum B.Angeln,viel zu flach
Sei denn du kannst 200m werfen|kopfkrat


----------



## gluefix (5. März 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in M-V, zwischen Groß Schwansee und Steinbek*

Joa, ist ja auch nen Top Mefo Revier #6. Im Dezember hatte ich da bei Brandung nen 55er Dorsch gelandet. Ein weiterer dieser größe ist entkommen. Bisse und Nemos hatte ich dort genug, aber wie gesagt, ich schätze da geht nur was bei entsprechender Brandung. Ich gebe aber nicht auf, vielleicht erwische ich ja auch ma ne Mefo an der Brandungsmontage. Übrigens, wenn du am Uferweg warst, dann ist das echt ne Plackerei die Steilküste wieder hochzukrabbeln. Gib mir ma nen kleinen Tiefenbericht von dort. Wie weit konntest rein waten ?? 

Gruß Benni


----------



## Andy1608 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in M-V, zwischen Groß Schwansee und Steinbek*

Wäre der Wind nicht Seitwärts und Die Fähren gewesen,wäre ich locker auf die zweite Sandbank gekommen|gr:
Dann wären es um die 60-70m vom strand gewesen#6


----------



## gluefix (5. März 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in M-V, zwischen Groß Schwansee und Steinbek*

Joa, über die zweite soll man ja auch rüber werfen hat man mir mal gesteckt. Wie tief ist denn die erste Rinne und wie weit vom Ufer ? Die Fähren machen echt Brandung, habe ich auch schon gemerkt :q. Die Ostsee ist halt ein Tümpel :q.


----------



## Andy1608 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in M-V, zwischen Groß Schwansee und Steinbek*

Erste Rinne liegt bei 50m ist etwa 20m lang und hat ne tiefe von nen Meter zwanzig ca.


----------



## gluefix (2. April 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in M-V, zwischen Groß Schwansee und Steinbek*

Wieder aufgeweckt. Gibt es Neues aus der Region ? Hat jemand in dem Bereich Erfahrungen im Brandungsangeln gemacht?


----------



## Tino (19. April 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in M-V, zwischen Groß Schwansee und Steinbek*

Vom Brandungsangeln hört man da sehr selten was

Zu steinig und auch zu flach , außer bei ner 5-6 aus Nord , 3 Tage lang. 

Eventuell in Steinbeck unten links weg am Strand lang, da ist es nicht so steinig. 

Fahre am besten hin und gucks dir an


----------



## gluefix (22. April 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in M-V, zwischen Groß Schwansee und Steinbek*

Ich habe jetzt gezielt die Strände mehrfach beangelt (2 Wochen Urlaub). Super flach aber schöne Sandbänke und Flunder steht auch bei 1,2m in der ersten Rinne, genauso wie gute Wattwurm-gierige Meerforellen, das weiß ich jetzt . Ich war meinst auch nicht alleine, vor Ort verschiedene andere Angler getroffen die mit Watthose Weite rauskitzelten. Ich bin dazu leider zu bequem, aber straffe Ruten und eine 0,14er geflochtene brachten mich auch (unötigerweise) hinter den 2. Wellenkamm (Wassertiefe????#c K.A.) Im Dunkeln dann aber nur noch Minidorsch bis 30 cm max. Fazit: Die Sternstunde blieb bislang aus, dafür aber vielversprechene Einzelfische. Für Butt eier ich vorerst nicht mehr nach Dazendorf hoch, sondern erprobe  weiter vor der eigenen Haustür. Vielleicht kann man ja einen kleinen Interessenkreis für diese Region aufbauen? Mfg


----------



## Tino (25. April 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in M-V, zwischen Groß Schwansee und Steinbek*

Danke für deinen Bericht


----------



## gluefix (25. April 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in M-V, zwischen Groß Schwansee und Steinbek*

Man muss sich wegen der Dorsch Ereignisse ja nun Plattfisch-taugliche Strände erschließen ;-). Doch doch, da geht schon was.


----------



## Tino (26. April 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in M-V, zwischen Groß Schwansee und Steinbek*

Das stimmt, weil  ich sowieso nur Plattfische fangen möchte.


----------



## Koeby (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in M-V, zwischen Groß Schwansee und Steinbek*

Moin.

Wird wohl mal Zeit, meine stille Mitleserschaft zu beenden.  Das Brandungsangeln nimmt nun seit ca. 1 Jahr den Großteil meines anglerischen Wirkens ein. 
Nachdem wir vor 3 Wochen in Kübo nur mit Minidorschen zu tun hatten, ging es vergangenen Freitag mal nach Brook - in der Hoffnung auf mehr Plattfisch und weniger Nemos. Brandung war dank der 4-5 aus NO eher zu viel als zu wenig vorhanden. Dementsprechend hatten wir den Gemüseanteil in Form von Kraut recht schnell zusammengefischt.  Bisserkennung war recht schwierig und so war die erste Platte kurz vor Sonnenuntergang eine Überraschung. Es sollten den Abend dann noch 3 folgen, aber mit der Dunkelheit waren es vor allem die Nemos, die die Wattis fanden. Diese waren dann Mitternacht alle und so traten wir, entgegen aller Vorhersagen, den Heimweg mit trockenem Hintern an.

Auf jeden Fall eine Ecke mit Potenzial - wenn die Bedingungen stimmen.


----------



## gluefix (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in M-V, zwischen Groß Schwansee und Steinbek*

Falsche Stelle ;-). Letzten Freitag: 6 Platten von 18:00-20:00 Uhr.


----------



## Seneca (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in M-V, zwischen Groß Schwansee und Steinbek*

Kurze Zwischenfragen: Wo kann ich die Schutzzonen bzw. Zonen, in denen Angeln verbopten ist an der Ostseeküste einsehen? Hab im Internet geforscht, bin aber nicht fündig geworden. Habt ihr einen Link/Karte?;+


----------



## Koeby (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in M-V, zwischen Groß Schwansee und Steinbek*



Seneca schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfragen: Wo kann ich die Schutzzonen bzw. Zonen, in denen Angeln verbopten ist an der Ostseeküste einsehen? Hab im Internet geforscht, bin aber nicht fündig geworden. Habt ihr einen Link/Karte?;+




Hilft dir vielleicht das hier weiter? 

http://www.lallf.de/Schonbezirke.265.0.html


----------



## hans albers (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in M-V, zwischen Groß Schwansee und Steinbek*

falls du die seebrücken meinst, 
die haben teilweise nur im sommer ein angelverbot 
(meist tagsüber bis 21.00 uhr und dann ab 05.00 wieder, zb.)


----------

